# Conservation Medicine and Diseases of Amphibians and Reptiles



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 8, 2018)

Conservation Medicine and Diseases of Amphibians and Reptiles
July 29 – August 4, 2018

WHERE AND WHEN:
Southwestern Research Station (SWRS) Portal, Arizona, July 29 to August 4, 2018.

COURSE ORGANIZER AND MAJOR INSTRUCTORS: 
Elliott Jacobson, DVM, PhD, DACZM and John Roberts, DVM, DACVP

ADDITIONAL INSTRUCTORS:
Drs. Richard Funk, Leigh Clayton, Karina Mathes, Walter Merker, and Mr. Barney Tomberlin 

PARTICIPANTS:
The course is designed for undergraduates and graduate students in Conservation Ecology, Wildlife, Biological Sciences, and Veterinary Medicine who expect to study, breed, and manage populations of amphibians and/or reptiles in the field and in captivity. “What does conservation medicine mean” and “How can it functionally be used to manage populations of amphibians and reptiles” will be explored. Concepts of infectious diseases, anesthesia, the use of pain medications, sampling techniques, surgical techniques, and handling of venomous species will be covered. The course will include teleconferenced lectures and necropsy labs. There will be opportunities to go out locally in the field to observe native herps. 

FEES:
Tuition for the 6 night COURSE is $804 that should be paid by all participants on being
informed of their acceptance. Tuition covers course fees for the course and room and board at the SWRS. Preferred payment to SWRS is certified check or money order. If you must pay with a credit card, please call the SWRS office at 520-558-2396. Transportation costs between home
and Tucson (air) or SWRS (auto) are to be borne by participants. As participants register, we will obtain email addresses and send them out to all participants so that they can arrange carpooling to and from the station.

HOW TO APPLY:
The application form is available on the course website:

https://www.amnh.org/our-research/s...cine-and-diseases-of-amphibians-and-reptiles/


FOR LOGISTICS ABOUT THE COURSE PLEASE CONTACT:
Elliott Jacobson, mailto:[email protected]

FOR INFORMATION ABOUT THE SWRS PLEASE CONTACT:
https://www.amnh.org/our-research/southwestern-research-station/ 520-558-2396

DEADLINE FOR APPLICATIONS: 30 JUNE 2017.
IF ACCEPTED INTO THE COURSE, FEES ARE DUE BY 30 JUNE 2017. PLEASE SEE CANCELLATION POLICY ON THE COURSE APPLICATION.

Elliott Jacobson, DVM, PhD, DACZM
Professor Emeritus of Zoological Medicine
SACS, Bldg 2015, V2-186

______________________________________________________________________________
SCHEDULE

Sunday, 29 July 2018 
All day: Arrival to the SWRS and check-in at Main Office
6:00 pm: Dinner in Dining Room
7:00 pm: Opening night social; Welcome, Orientation, Mix and Mingle with Instructors

Monday, 30 July 
7:30 am:	Breakfast
8:30 am: History of the AMNH SWRS and ethical considerations affecting field collecting – 
Geoff Bender	
9:30 am:	Conservation Medicine – Elliott Jacobson 
10:30 am: Coffee Break
11:00 am: Amphibian and Reptile Biology – Two very different groups of vertebrates – 
Elliott Jacobson
12:00 am: Lunch
1:00 pm: Health assessment of amphibians – Leigh Clayton, National Aquarium - Webinar presentation
2:00 pm: Immune system of amphibians and reptiles and ecoimmunology– Elliott Jacobson
3:00 pm: Break
3:30 pm: Use of amphibians and reptiles in research; meeting the needs of Institutional
Animal Care and Use Committees (IACUCs); animal welfare issues – Elliott Jacobson
4:30 pm: Techniques for field collection of reptiles and amphibians – Barney Tomberlin and Elliott Jacobson 
6:00 pm: Dinner
7:00 pm: Tour of Chiricahua leopard frog breeding and rearing facility
8:00 pm: Herping

Tuesday, 31 August 
7:30 am: Breakfast
8:30 am: Health assessment of chelonians: desert tortoise as a model – Elliott Jacobson
10:00 am: Coffee Break
10:30 am: Major diseases of chelonians – Elliott Jacobson
12:00 am: Lunch
1:00 pm: Major diseases of chelonians – Elliott Jacobson
3:00 pm: Break
3:30 pm: Health assessment and major diseases of crocodilians – Elliott Jacobson
6:00 pm: Dinner
8:00 pm: Herping.

Wednesday, 1 August 
7:30 am: Breakfast
8:30 am: Health Assessment and diseases of lizards and snakes -– Elliott Jacobson
10:00 am: Coffee Break
10:30 am: Health Assessment and diseases of lizards and snakes -– Elliott Jacobson
12:00 pm: Lunch
1:00 pm: Collection and handling of blood and other biological samples - Elliott Jacobson
2:30 pm: Pain recognition and management. Euthanasia; ethical considerations – Elliott 
Jacobson
3:00 pm: Break
3:30 pm: Procedures for Pit-tagging and Implantation of radiotransmitters – Rich Funk and Elliott Jacobson
6:00 pm: Dinner
8:00 pm: Herping

Thursday, 2 August
7:30 am: Breakfast
8:30 am: Major diseases of amphibians – John Roberts
10:00 am: Coffee Break
10:30 am: Major diseases of amphibians – John Roberts
12:00 am: Lunch
1:00 pm: Amphibian necropsy and interpretation of lesions – John Roberts
3:00 pm: Break
3:30 pm: Amphibian necropsy and interpretation of lesions – John Roberts
6:00 pm: Dinner
8:00 pm: Herping

Friday, 3 August
7:30 am: Breakfast
8:30 am: Reptile Necropsy and Interpretation of Lesions – John Roberts
10:00 am: Coffee Break
10:30 am: Reptile Necropsy and Interpretation of Lesions – John Roberts
12:00 pm: Lunch
1:00 pm Herpetoculture and Conservation – Walter Merker
2:00 pm: Working with venomous reptiles – Rich Funk
3:00 pm: Visit the Chiricahua Desert Museum
6:00 pm: Dinner
8:00 pm: Herping

Saturday, 4 August
7:30 am: Breakfast
8:30 am: Departure


----------

